# MDEQ Wetlands Conservation Easement



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

We have these signs up in our subdivision around some areas that are wetlands. I know this was so nothing could be built there. However the areas all have alot (ok almost all) of the trees are dead. The area collects alot of trash, etc. Several trees are fallen over. Is htere anyway to clean this up, including the trees or are we forced to "Do not disturn/displace any vegetaion" (I think that's what the sign says.)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

If there is a conservation easement on the property, I would talk to someone at the Regional Conservancy that holds the easement.
We have an easement on our property and all approved uses of the 
property are spelled out in the easement and normally one of the Conservancy Groups hold the lease.

If not covered by an easement, a phone call to the local/regional DEQ
office will answer most questions as to what you can and cannot do.


----------

